
A Tale of Two Legal Paths - Particletree Inc. versus Infinity Box Inc. (Wufoo) - brett
http://particletree.com/notebook/a-tale-of-two-legal-paths/
======
steve
You take $100 of a poor man's food money and $100 of a rich man's food money
in exchange for $1,000,000 worth of food for each, a year from now.

Your poor man is dead. Damnit.

(In opposition to the use of Guy's theory, although, it appears that this
article is more balanced)

~~~
gyro_robo
"The Law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich, as well as the poor, to
sleep under the bridges, to beg in the streets, and to steal bread." --
Anatole France

------
greendestiny
I'm sure this is good advice, but the argument "pay now or pay later" isn't
really as black and white as it seems. Paying more later might be worth it if
it means you don't have much to pay until you become popular. Of course I
doubt its as simple of undoing and redoing and thats the risk you want to
minimize.

